# Kings Take Tyreke Evans



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Good Pick, bad?

Will they regret passing on Rubio?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Very surprised and confused as to why they passed on Rubio, but I still think they picked up three very good players in Evans, Casspi and Brockman.

PG: Tyreke Evans...Beno Udrih...Sergio Rodriguez
SG: Kevin Martin...Francisco Garcia
SF: Andres Nocioni...Omri Casspi...Donte Greene
PF: Jason Thompson...Jon Brockman
C: Spencer Hawes

They should try to deal KT's expiring along with Donte Greene for an expiring big man. Any team looking to take a chance on Greene would do it. Sending him to Minny for Etan Thomas would make sense.

Also, I wouldn't mind sending Adam Morrison and Jordan Farmar to the Kings for Udrih. They've clearly selected Tyreke Evans to be their future PG, so they'd have Farmar and S. Rodriguez to back him up for a year. Udrih would be a 28-30yr old PG for the Lakers for a few years who can consistently get 11ppg and 4apg while shooting 45+% from the floor and 80+% from the line.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Apparently the Wizards had Evans higher than Rubio as well according to Wizards Insider.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

If this doesn't get Petrie canned, I don't know what will.

At least Brockman figures to be a pretty good backup forward.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I dont hate it, but it could end up bad for them if Rubio becomes a star (big if).

Evans is a potential RoY candidate though.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Good pick, although I would've went with a more defensive minded point to throw next to Martin.

Rubio won't be a great defender, and has no jumper, at best, he's a slightly better Jose Calderon, while, Evans could end up being a 19 point scorer while dropping 8 dimes or so. Holiday would've been the perfect mate to Martin, as would Maynor, but #4 was too high for them. I am surprised they didn't deal down to get multiple picks.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i always thouht evans was the best pg of this class. you can't teach size and he's been a winner at point. memphis went 25-1 with evans orchestrating the team. rubio has a lot of hype but evans seems like the real deal. 6'5, extremely athletic, long, and very strong. you can't ask for a better athlete at the 1.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

College =/= pros.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> College =/= pros.


it doesn't. but tyreke is such a magnificent athletic specimen that he's probably going to be a better player in the pros than he was in college. guy knows how to play.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I liked what he did last year in college and he improved a lot. I'm sure he'll make a huge impact in his rookie year. GO Tyreke!!


----------

